

Microsoft launches ‘Don’t get Scroogled’ Bing campaign - ashleyblackmore
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2012/11/28/microsoft-takes-aim-at-googles-shopping-listings-with-new-dont-get-scroogled-bing-campaign/

======
ok_craig
I did two shopping searches on both services. One for "towel rack" and one for
"tv sound system" because these are things I actually searched for in pursuit
of a potential purchase earlier today. This is what I noticed:

\- Bing's results are surrounded by ads, while Google's are not

\- Google's interface is cleaner and the images are larger

\- Google's results include ratings, which I personally find to be an awesome
feature, and "special offers" on select results

\- Bing had more results, but slightly less focused ("tv sound system" results
include headsets and televisions)

\- I couldn't say that the quality of the results themselves were definitively
better from one than from the other

\- When using lists to compare products, Bing's include just about every
technical detail while Google's provide less, but more summary-like
information

I order almost everything from Amazon anyway because I have Prime and it's
amazing. But if I were to do a quick out-of-Amazon search for something, I'd
still default to Google. I didn't find Bing's results (based on this limited
test) to be different or better enough to compensate for it's less comfortable
experience and feature set.

------
goldfeld
It's funny how changing search engines has become a foreign thought--that'd be
like telling the average american to switch out of Coke.

In fact I'll make a point to do that right now--to Bing I mean, not a fan of
soft drinks. Let's see what it's like to have Chrome lead me to Microsoft's
results for a few days, if only to give my brain a workout, in the same sense
I've put my mouse on the left-hand side--and then ditched it completely for
keyboard only. Which is actually something to entertain regarding search as we
know it, is nothing ever going to replace it? Can't you really think out of
the box and turn the world of search upside down? Surely what we take for
granted isn't the only way.

~~~
Leszek
Pepsi is pretty popular you know.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
In certain regions and by a certain demographic. They'll have 30% of the fizzy
drink market as long as it lasts.

------
Toshio
Look, you read the word "don't" and your subconcious already knows something's
fishy. This is something a smart/experienced marketing person would know.
Attack ads are for losers.

